# tears of joy



## Jeff Raines (Sep 11, 2004)

As I sit here and read prayer requests,praise reports and victories in christ.It is a great comfort to me to know that this mighty band of brothers and sisters on woodys will send up their petitions before the Lord.
Most of the time as the spirit bears witness,my eyes will overflow as I read through these posts,and I start having church right here in front of the computer.WOOO ain't God great


----------



## Snakeman (Sep 11, 2004)

*ain't God great*



> ain't God great



Amen, Jeff.

And ain't this "family" we have here at Woody's great also?  Where else can you go to have people that you have never met feel so much compassion for you, and others that they have never met?

The Snakeman


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Sep 11, 2004)

*God is Good!*

Don't you wish everyone could feel His love......


----------



## hpurvis (Sep 11, 2004)

Our God is an awesome God.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 12, 2004)

*So true Jeff, so true!*

Because I work Sunday mornings, this Spiritual Forum is solace for me. Reading the many praises and prayer requests helps to keep me grounded at the foot of the cross. 

I often wonder, should I respond with a post to each and every one of the prayer requests, then I realize all that matters is that I respond with a prayer. I often pray for the needs collectively, not relying on my memory to recall each individually. Ain't it wonderful that Christ knows them all and we do not have to remind him of each particular one? \o/

It feels good to be in such fine company of the many followers of Christ represented here.

Al


----------



## HuntinTom (Sep 15, 2004)

And a big AMEN! from the preacher too - It's so great to know this kind of support is available - Thank you all for joining in as sisters and brothers as we help one another along the journey...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 15, 2004)

Nothing like friends. 

Jim


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Sep 15, 2004)

One thing that could make it better would be for all of us to share an actual fire at the huntin' camp!     Still better if I got all of you to help me track a great 'ole big 'un!!!     

Bandy


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 15, 2004)

Amen.  And like Al said, I may not respond to every single post, but all are remembered in prayer... At each meal, and at night before I go to bed as I talk to, and thank the Lord for another day.  I ask Him to remember all His people, especially the ones who need Him most.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Sep 15, 2004)

Amen to that Jeff!
There a bunch of great guys and ladies hear at Woodies Campfire. 
Thank God for all of them.
Teach


----------

